# Davis Graveyard SpiderFest entry



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Started my spider for the Davis Graveyard SpiderFest a couple of days ago and the progress is going well.

First this is a papier mache prop and second it's something pretty new for me&#8230;.a new genre.

Here are some teaser pics of the progress.

I'm not blowing off _steam_ and you have not been _punk_'d. How's that for a subtle hint.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Why do I already know I am gonna love this new piece.
and I wouldn't call that a subtle hint.... lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Laughing and looking forward to it all at the same time!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Not too subtle I know


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So like, what genre is this going to be?:googly:

I know it's going to be another wonderful Stoll creation!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm building a Steampunk spider...complete with gears, bolts, springs and goggles....or at least that is the plan...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(I knew that:googly


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I knew that you knew that, and I knew that you knew that that I knew that...I could keep going but I'm all knewed out.....>exhausted!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is going to be very cool!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You cram more detail per sq inch than most place per sq yard! Can I buy a bottle of your skills? WOW! A Mache-Mecha-Spider... Too cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great from the teaser pics ... so we know that SpiderFest has at least 5 spiders (the Mrs is making one as well)! Gonna be an awesome display for sure!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks sexy!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to see more. It's really looking great so far.


----------



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

Well if this turns out to be anything nearly as awesome as all the other things you do, I'm pumped to see it! I really dig the steampunk stuff and I'm sure this'll look fantastic!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe its time to post more pics ......or do we have to put a sacrifice out before your door step????


----------

